# Floating an existing patio



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

Not sure if that is the correct term but what I want to know is if this is possible. My front patio was put in by the original owner and done in pieces, it's not in bad shape but it has joints everywhere. What I would like to do is coat it with another layer of concrete and either stamp it or acid stain it. I know it can be done but I don't know how it is done to not crack at every existing joint. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 14, 2016)

Its a gonna crack. Probably not right away because you may not have the frost like we do here. Some folks will try to bridge it all with some metal mesh and a good mix of concrete. 
But it eventually cracks because the concrete shrinks, moves, flexes and it has to crack somewhere.. 
My advice is to make the control joint smaller , in the same spot, and less conspicuous if you can..then enjoy a cold one.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

Put the jack hammer on the front of the bobcat and haul it away.


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

inspectorD said:


> Its a gonna crack. Probably not right away because you may not have the frost like we do here. Some folks will try to bridge it all with some metal mesh and a good mix of concrete.
> But it eventually cracks because the concrete shrinks, moves, flexes and it has to crack somewhere..
> My advice is to make the control joint smaller , in the same spot, and less conspicuous if you can..then enjoy a cold one.



There are joints everywhere, I will take a pic when I get home



nealtw said:


> Put the jack hammer on the front of the bobcat and haul it away.



I was trying to avoid that only because I don't want to buy a truck of concrete and bring in my finishers, that costs me a couple grand and I am moving in a few months so a penny saved is a penny earned.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

Chris said:


> There are joints everywhere, I will take a pic when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to avoid that only because I don't want to buy a truck of concrete and bring in my finishers, that costs me a couple grand and I am moving in a few months so a penny saved is a penny earned.



You were going to stamp it or stain it with out finishers?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkl3bY7Z88k[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO09piKqdo0[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g14pMt7LQJc[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Oct 14, 2016)

nealtw said:


> You were going to stamp it or stain it with out finishers?



I can stamp and stain on my own.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 14, 2016)

Without seeing a picture, this is just a thought: polymeric sand....


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll get a better one tomorrow 

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1476506019.141823.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2016)

It's not in bad shape just lots of joints from pouring it 20 bags at a time


----------

